# Nursery Rhyme?



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It very well might be 'Nursery Rhyme' from Nox Arcana's _Darklore Manor_ album. It goes: 

"Sandman, come to me tonight, 
Comfort me till morning light—
As darkness falls and shadows loom, 
I bid you welcome to my room—
Rest your bones beside my bed, 
Lay your hands upon my head—
Cast your spell of slumber deep, 
And stay beside me as I sleep—
If I should die before I wake, 
I grant to you my soul to take—"

Hope this helps


----------



## Hez (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Is there an mp3 for it? Or somewhere I could listen to see if thats the tune?


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Was it one of these:
http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/RingRoundRosieProtected.mp3
http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/ChildrenOfTheDarkProtected.mp3
http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/CreepyTeaPartyProtected.mp3

I could make you one. Check out my web site Discount Voice Overs - Haunt Greetings, Prop Voices, Haunt Atmosphere & Halloween Sound FX - Home


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

That effect is very easy to achieve if you can find a recording of the the normal version. 

Use your favorite mp3 or wave editor to create two tracks (same thing on each) . Then change the pitch of one of the tracks (higher or lower) until it sounds creepy enough for you. You might also want to slow down the happy kiddy tempo to add to the effect.


----------



## Hez (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I emailed the people that do the haunted corn maze/graveyard and asked them. Apparantly it's "1-2 Freddy's coming for you" So I downloaded it and it's only like 15 seconds. They must've done something to it....it sounds creepier than that in the cornmaze. I guess I'll have to go back this year and listen to it.


----------

